# How to Find Incompatible Cell Formatting XL 2003 / 2007 ??



## monirg (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello;

I'm trying to assess how easy or difficult the task is of converting from XL 2003 to XL 2007.
I selected a relatively simple 2003 file, and been able to sort out the macro security, macros codes, events, vba references & libraries, etc. So far so good!

The remaining difficulty is probably a trivial one.  Each time I try to save the file in XL 2007, the Compatibility Checker window would display under summary (which's a good thing):


> "Minor loss of fidelity
> Some cells or styles in this w/b contain formatting that is not supported by the selected file format.  These formats will be converted to the closest format available.
> Number of occurrences 20"



OK.  But *Where *are those cells or styles ?? and *On* which w/s ?? and *What* is exactly the nature of incompatibility ??  *Is* it a fill issue ??  *Is* it a conditional formatting issue ?? *How* to find those cells ?? ......

I've tried Help, Excel Options, Compatibility Checker, Index, etc., with no luck!

Thank you kindly.


----------



## monirg (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi;

Apparently in XL 2007, if the XL 2003 file is saved using *MS Button*::*Save As*::*Excel Macro-Enabled Workbook*, the incompatibility issue regarding Cells and Styles disappears!
The XL 2007 saved file has *.xlsm *extension!

But for future work on converting XL 2003 files, one would be still interested in identifying those cells and/or formats that are causing the incompatibility in the first place, so that one may modify them and save the files in XL 2007 environment as XL 2003 files with .xls extension.

Any suggestions ??  Thank you.


----------

